# Japan - Lost Decades



## resourceboom (22 January 2009)

I have found it hard to find much information on the Japan crash
with the Nikkei crashing from about 39K to 7K, etc, and decades later still miles below the high.

With all the talk of the 30's Depression and possibilites for the Credit Crunch to replicate something similar, how does this compare to the Japanese lost decade/s? And is something like this possible globally.

Anyone know any good websites or books, or can provide a good summary?


----------



## Glen48 (22 January 2009)

Just delete USA/ UK etc and insert Japan.
At one stage Japan was worth more than France and a piece of ground was worth more than a Y10,000 note would cover.
Search for _Japan Economic News.com_
Heard that some where before?


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 January 2009)

Jim Rogers has some informative things to say about this


----------



## nunthewiser (22 January 2009)

There is another japan thread here , in that i have provided a few links from the IMF and various wiki articles........intresting read

the thread is named .......japan


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 November 2020)

Aptly named thread.  Ten Years After... :



> on Friday, core CPI data came out of Japan and the YoY trend went further into deflation to -0.7% in October from -0.3% in September. The is the sharpest move into deflation territory since March 2011.





> A country with a 700% total debt-to-GDP ratio, two decades of zero interest rates, and a central bank balance sheet that is 130% of GDP.


----------



## barney (22 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Aptly named thread.  Ten Years After... :





nunthewiser said:


> There is another japan thread here , in that i have provided a few links from the IMF and various wiki articles........intresting read the thread is named .......japan




If you can still hear me Nun, Please come back  (Use a new user name!)

For newer members, the Nun was a crackup/breath of fresh air

I believe there were a few unfortunate issues which lead to his demise, but he always had a positive input


----------



## Joe Blow (22 November 2020)

barney said:


> If you can still hear me Nun, Please come back  (Use a new user name!)




I would welcome Nun back if he wanted to return. I always regret banning long term members.



barney said:


> For newer members, the Nun was a crackup/breath of fresh air




Author of the Taxi Cab Confessions thread. Back when General Chat had threads on a broad range of interesting topics, instead of the broken record political rubbish we have today.



barney said:


> I believe there were a few unfortunate issues which lead to his demise, but he always had a positive input




Yes, an unfortunate series of events. It never sat right with me.


----------

